# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Vesalius (Campus Bilzen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Algemeen Ziekenhuis Vesalius (Campus Bilzen)
Hospitaalstraat 15
Bilzen

Bezoek de website van Algemeen Ziekenhuis Vesalius


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Vesalius.*

----------

